# Wobble over bumps while cornering / clunking over bumps / clicking (2010 Versa)



## John 10 (Jun 19, 2019)

I'd like help identifying the cause of a couple of problems I have with my 2010 Versa's suspension. I just bought the car with 155K, and it had been sitting for about a year before I bought it.

On my drive home, I noticed that when hitting bumps at speeds of ~30 MPH or greater, there is a clunking noise from the front suspension, similar to what you hear when towing a trailer when the trailer hits a bump.

Another issue I experienced is a wobble when hitting bumps while cornering at high speeds. I was driving home on the interstate at about 70 MPH (the speed limit for that area) in a section that was bumpy due to the cracks having been filled in. I went around a left turn and about halfway through the turn, the car started wobbling / swerving side to side. I managed not to crash, but it felt like the wheel was about to come off. I then pulled onto the shoulder, and as I was braking to slow down, the wobbling occurred again, both times lasting about 2 seconds. After stopping, I tried turning the wheels side to side by hand, but since none of them felt loose, I decided to drive the rest of the way home at a slow speed and without hard braking, and didn't experience any more wobbling.

The final issue I experienced with the suspension is a clicking / pinging noise that occurs when turning the wheel sharply after hitting a bump. When turning the wheel, either while stopped or while moving, you can hear a loud pinging noise from the left suspension area. This noise occurs once, even if the wheel is turned again, but happens again when the wheel is turned after you hit another bump. I noticed that the rubber or plastic piece that goes on the bottom of the coil spring is falling off of the left spring, but the right one is not, which could possibly explain the pinging, and maybe even the clunking, but probably the wobbling since it's not a structural component. I also noticed that the cars sinks more on right turns than on left turns, indicating a problem with the left suspension.

I should mention that the alignment is bad, but I doubt that this could be causing all of these problems.

Any help or feedback as to what could be causing these issues would be greatly appreciated. I'd like to save the $50 and 2 hours of getting a professional evaluation.

Thanks.


----------

